# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  το τροχήλατο Α/Π "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ" [Paddle steamer Patris]

## ppetross21

Ανοιχτή Επιστολή για τη διάσωση των ανελκυσθέντων τμημάτων του ιστορικού πλοίου "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ"

Παρασκευή, 17 Οκτωβρίου 2008


Προς: 
*1.ΥΠ.ΠΟ Γενική Διεύθυνση Αρχαιοτήτων και Πολιτιστικής Κληρονομιάς*

*2.ΥΠ.ΠΟ Διεύθυνση Νεώτερης Πολιτιστικής Κληρονομιάς* 


*3.**ΥΠ.ΠΟ Γραμματεία του Κεντρικού Αρχαιολογικού Συμβουλίου* 
*4.**ΥΠ.ΠΟ Εφορεία Εναλείων Αρχαιοτήτων* 
*5.*ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΩΝ 
*6.*ΔΗΜΟΣ ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ ΣΥΡΟΥ 
*7.*ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΣΥΡΟΥ 
*8.*ΙΔΡΥΜΑ NIKOΛAΣ Δ. ΠATEΡAΣ 
*9.*Γ.Γ. Κ.Ο. ΝΕΑΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ 
        κο Τραγάκη Ιωάννη 
*10.*ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ 
        κο Παναγιωτόπουλο  Παναγιώτη 
*11.**ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ Κ.Ο. ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ
        κο Ρέππα Δημήτριο* 
*12.**ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ 
        κα Δαμανάκη Μαρία* 
*13.**Κ.Ο. Κ.Κ.Ε.* 
*14.**ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ Κ.Ο. ΣΥ.ΡΙ.ΖΑ
        κο Αλαβάνο Αλέξανδρο* 
*15.**Γ.Γ. Κ.Ο. ΛΑ.Ο.Σ.* 
*κο Αποστολάτο Βαϊτση* 


*Θέμα:** Διάσωση των ανελκυσθέντων τμημάτων του ιστορικού πλοίου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ* 


Κύριοι, 

Με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αλλά και αρκετό προβληματισμό η κοινότητα των ερασιτεχνών αυτοδυτών της χώρας παρακολούθησε την άνοιξη του 2007 την διαδικασία και τις ενέργειες ανέλκυσης του τροχού καθώς και άλλων αντικειμένων του ιστορικού πλοίου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ.Ενδιαφέρον  γιατί ένα κομμάτι από ένα πλοίο που συνδέεται με την ιστορία της νεότερης Ελλάδας θα μπορούσε να εκτεθεί σε δημόσια θέα, να σταθεί σαν ένα κεντρικό σημείο για ενημέρωση και μάθηση και σαν φόρος τιμής στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα.Προβληματισμός για το μέγεθος του εγχειρήματος και την δυσκολία συντήρησης ενός τόσο μεγάλου αντικειμένου - κρίνοντας και από τις προσπάθειες συντήρησης ναυαγίου αντίστοιχης ηλικίας (USS MONITOR, http://www.monitorcenter.org/preserving/process/) - που θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικά να αξιοποιηθεί τουριστικά μέσω της προσέλκυσης δυτών απ' όλον τον κόσμο, λόγω της μοναδικότητας του και της εύκολης πρόσβασής του από δύτες αναψυχής.Το τροχοκίνητο ατμόπλοιο «Πατρίς» παραγγέλθηκε στα ναυπηγεία C. Lungley & Co, Deptford, στον ποταμό Thames, της Αγγλίας από τον Βασιλιά Όθωνα το 1859 και παρελήφθη το 1860. Μήκους 217 ποδών, πλάτους 27.5 ποδών, 787 κόρων, 641 τόνων (επίσης αναφερόταν και ως 800 τόνων), 180 ίππων. Ταυτόχρονα παραγγέλθηκαν 4 πλοία, δυο όμοια τροχοκίνητα ατμόπλοια, τα πολυτελή «Όθων» και «Αμαλία», καθώς επίσης και δυο μικρότερα το «Βυζάντιον» και το «Επτάνησος».Το «Όθων» αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε «Πατρίς» και δόθηκε στην Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα μαζί με το «Αμαλία», το οποίο μετονομάστηκε σε «Ευνομία». Το Πατρίς ναυάγησε μετά από πρόσκρουση στην ξέρα του Κούνδουρου στην Κέα την 24η Φεβρουαρίου του 1868, χωρίς θύματα.*Δυστυχώς, μετά την ανέλκυση τμημάτων του ναυαγίου την άνοιξη του 2007, δεν έχει ακόμα γίνει τίποτα σχετικά με την συντήρηση και την ανάδειξη τους. Κατά συνέπεια είναι πλέον ορατός ο κίνδυνος καταστροφής τους.*Όπως είναι γνωστό ο σίδηρος κατά την παραμονή του μέσα στο θαλασσινό νερό απορροφά ποσότητες νερού και μεγάλη ποσότητα σιδήρου οξειδώνεται και μεταναστεύει στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια δημιουργώντας ένα σκουρόχρωμο στρώμα οξειδωμένου σιδήρου το οποίο είναι εξαιρετικά εύθραυστο και αφαιρείται, συνήθως εύκολα, με απλή κρούση από σφυρί, φανερώνοντας τις περισσότερες φορές το αντικείμενο στην αρχική του μορφή. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι παραπλανητικό μια και το εσωτερικό είναι διαβρωμένο σε μεγάλο βαθμό και ειδικά όταν το θαλασσινό νερό εξατμιστεί, παραμένουν άλατα που συνεχίζουν το διαβρωτικό τους έργο. Σαν αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών, το αντικείμενο καταλήγει σε ένα σωρό σκόνης σκουριάς.Μία σωστή και αποδεκτή διαδικασία συντήρησης απαιτεί το μέταλλο να παραμένει υγρό και την ελαχιστοποίηση της έκθεσής του στον αέρα έως ότου μεταφερθεί στο κατάλληλο μέρος για την συντήρηση. Απαιτεί την εμβάπτισή του σε διάλυμα νιτρικού οξέως και την πλύση του με γλυκό νερό για να αφαιρεθούν τα αλκαλικά κατάλοιπα. Απαιτεί την αφαίρεση όλων των οργανισμών και ιζημάτων από μέταλλο και φυσικά την άμεση σταθεροποίηση του ώστε να αδρανοποιηθούν όλοι οι οξειδωτικοί παράγοντες. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι μεταλλικά αντικείμενα από αντίστοιχης ηλικίας ναυάγια παραμένουν σε δεξαμενές νερού για πολλά χρόνια έως ότου οι συντηρητές μπορέσουν να τα σταθεροποιήσουν.Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσθε η παραμονή του τροχού σε άμεση έκθεση στον αέρα με ελάχιστες παρεμβάσεις για την συντήρηση / σταθεροποίηση του υλικού επί μία διετία τώρα, μόνο καλό δεν κάνει. Ειδικά με τις δηλωμένες ελλείψεις και αδυναμίες των φορέων όπως φαίνεται από το δημοσίευμα του Ε.Τ. της 29.1.08, είναι ορατός ο «αργός θάνατος» του τροχού:_" Τρίτη, 29.01.08_ _Σε άμεσο κίνδυνο βρίσκονται τα τμήματα του τροχοκίνητου ατμόπλοιου «Πατρίς», που βρίσκονται στο Βιομηχανικό Μουσείο της Ερμούπολης της Σύρου. Ο τροχός, τα δύο κανόνια και η μία άγκυρα του πλοίου, που βυθίστηκε το 1868 στον όρμο Κούνδουρο της Κέας, ανελκύσθηκαν το 2006 (μαζί με μικρότερα αντικείμενα, όπως πιάτα, ποτήρια και άλλα σκεύη) κατά τη διάρκεια των γυρισμάτων του ντοκιμαντέρ «Πατρίς».__«Το εργαστήριο συντήρησης υπολειτουργεί», σημειώνει ο κ. Γιάννης Γρυπάρης, εκ των υπευθύνων λειτουργίας του μουσείου, το οποίο δεν έχει ακόμη διευθυντή (βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη η διαδικασία πρόσληψης) και συμπληρώνει:_ _«Περιμένουμε χρήματα για την αποκατάσταση του τροχού.__Τα δύο κανόνια “έσκασαν”, παρουσίασαν ρωγμές γιατί έπρεπε να βρίσκονται σε συνθήκες πίεσης». Από τη μεριά του, ο κ. Βασίλης Μεντόγιαννης, σκηνοθέτης του ντοκιμαντέρ -μαζί με τον κ. Γιώργο Νικολαΐδη- σημειώνει ότι όλα τα τμήματα που ανελκύστηκαν «βρίσκονται σε στάδιο αφαλάτωσης. Η κατάσταση του τροχού έχει σταθεροποιηθεί», ενώ για τα δύο κανόνια τονίζει ότι «έχουν συντηρηθεί κανονικά και έχουν βαφτεί μαύρα» "._Με μεγάλη έκπληξη επίσης διαβάσαμε στο δελτίο τύπου των Ε.Ρ.Τ, ΤΕΧΝΙS και Βιομηχανικού Μουσείου Σύρου, ότι:"... _Κατά την διάρκεια του ντοκιμαντέρ ανελκύστηκαν ο ένας εκ των δυο τροχών από βάθος -52 μέτρων και βάρους 14 με 16 τόνους, καθώς και διάφορα άλλα ευρήματα και κατέληξαν σε ειδική πτέρυγα, που δημιουργήθηκε για το σκοπό αυτό στο Μουσείο της Σύρου. Ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν και τα δυο βασιλικά κανόνια που ανελκύστηκαν από το ναυάγιο ..."_ μια και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που έθεσαν υπ’ όψιν μας φίλοι των Συλλόγων μας, ο τροχός παραμένει έως και σήμερα 17/10/2008 στο καρνάγιο που τον πρωτοϋποδέχτηκε.

Δυστυχώς όλες αυτές οι ενέργειες μας αφήνουν με την απογοήτευση ότι όλα έγιναν χωρίς μελέτη και υποδομή μόνο και μόνο για να γυριστεί ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, στο βωμό του οποίου θυσιάζεται η μνήμη ενός ιστορικού πλοίου και η αξιοπιστία όλων των εμπλεκομένων ( Βιομηχανικό Μουσείο Σύρου, Δήμο Σύρου, Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, Εφορία Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων και Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών, κλπ )*Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους ζητάμε από όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς να ευαισθητοποιηθούν και να αναλάβουν να φέρουν σε πέρας τις εξαγγελίες τους με την άμεση εξεύρεση πόρων και ανθρώπινου δυναμικού ώστε ο τροχός καθώς και όλα τα υπόλοιπα αντικείμενα τα οποία ανελκύσθηκαν απ' το ναυάγιο του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ να συντηρηθούν άμεσα και να μεταφερθούν στην θέση που οι ίδιοι οι φορείς έχουν εξαγγείλει. Είναι απαράδεκτο να παραμένουν εγκαταλειμμένα* *στην τύχη τους και να χαθεί ένα κομμάτι της ιστορίας της χώρας μας που φημίζεται για την Ναυτική της παράδοση και ιστορία μαζί με τη χαμένη αξιοπιστία όλων των εμπλεκομένων φορέων.* *Παρακαλούμε να μας ενημερώσετε άμεσα για την εξέλιξη του θέματος και τις ενέργειες στις οποίες σκοπεύετε να προβείτε για την επίλυσή του.* 

Με τιμή, 

Τα Δ.Σ. των συλλόγων: 

*α) Σύλλογος Ερασιτεχνών Αυτοδυτών ΤΗΘΥΣ* 
*www.scubadive.gr* 
*β) Ένωση Αυτοδυτών Θεσσαλονίκης-Ε.Α.Θ.* 
*www.thessalonikidiveclub.gr* 
*γ) Σύλλογος Καταδύσεων Αναψυχής-Σ.Κ.Α.* *http://www.recreationaldiveclub.blogspot.com/*

----------


## kost

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στον Polykas. Ιδού ο.....σταθεροποιημένος τροχός του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ ο οποίος όπως βλέπετε βρίσκεται στην .....ειδική πτέρυγα του μουσείου.
P6220999 2.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στον Polykas. Ιδού ο.....σταθεροποιημένος τροχός του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ ο οποίος όπως βλέπετε βρίσκεται στην .....ειδική πτέρυγα του μουσείου.
> P6220999 2.JPG


*Tι κρίμα...Ευχαριστούμε τον Κost.KΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟΣ...*

----------


## bikas

σημερα ειδα το ντοκυμαντερ στην ετ1.πρεπει να ηταν η πρωτη τετοιου μεγεθους παραγωγη.

ακομη τιποτα?στασιμα.κριμα ενα δευτερο μερος σε ντοκυμαντερ θα ηταν φανταστικο οπως και το πλοι φανταζομαι

----------


## τοξοτης

Ο τροχός του ατμόπλοιου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ (πρώην ΒΑΣ.ΟΘΩΝ) στην τελική του θέση 


*Νέα*

Το να γνωρίζεις το παρελθόν, το παρόν και τις μελλοντικές προσδοκίες του βιομηχανικού περιβάλλοντος μιας περιοχής, δεν είναι μόνο μια πολιτισμική εμπειρία, αλλά και μια συναρπαστική περιπέτεια. Στη Σύρο και στην Ερμούπολη, υπάρχει μια πλούσια βιομηχανική κληρονομιά – παλιά εργοστάσια, 3 μουσεία – που σας προσκαλούν σε ένα συναρπαστικό ταξίδι, για να ανακαλύψετε πώς άντρες και γυναίκες ξετύλιγαν την καθημερινότητά τους μέσα απο την εργασία. Η ραγδαία αποβιομηχάνιση που συντελείται, προσδίδει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σημασία στο να γνωρίσουμε και να κατανοήσουμε έννοιες όπως η εκβιομηχάνιση, η καινοτομία, ο εκσυγχρονισμός.
Kαλωσήλθατε λοιπόν στο *Βιομηχανικό Μουσείο Ερμούπολης*, ένα Μουσείο για τη *βιομηχανία*, τη *ναυτιλία* και την *πόλη* μας.
Διαβάστε παρακάτω τα τελευταία νέα του Μουσείου και επισκεφτείτε μας!


*Η συντήρηση του τροχού*


138 χρόνια μετά το ναυάγιο, ο ένας από τους δύο τροχούς του τροχοκίνητου ατμόπλοιου «Πατρίς» έρχεται στο φως.

Ένα δημιούργημα της μηχανικής του 19ου αιώνα που αναδύθηκε το 2006, μεταφέρθηκε πρόσφατα στο Βιομηχανικό Μουσείο Ερμούπολης. Έκτοτε, το ΚεΤεΠο-ΒΜΕ με τη συνεργασία του Τμήματος Συντήρησης Αρχαιοτήτων και Έργων Τέχνης των ΤΕΙ Αθηνών, με επικεφαλής την Καθηγήτρια Δρ. Βασιλική Αργυροπούλου, και της Σχολής Χημικών Μηχανικών του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου, με επικεφαλής τον Καθηγητή Δρ. Γεώργιο Μπατή, έχει διεξάγει σειρά μελετών και έρευνας για την βέλτιστη συντήρησή του.  +++



*Ο τροχός του Πατρίς στην τελική του θέση*


Στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 ο τροχός του ατμόπλοιου «Πατρίς» μεταφέρθηκε στην τελική του θέση στο προαύλιο του Βιομηχανικού Μουσείου Ερμούπολης και τοποθετήθηκε σε ειδική βάση όπου έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η συντήρηση του από ειδική επιστημονική ομάδα. Ο τροχός του «Πατρίς», ο οποίος ζυγίζει 10 τόνους, έχει διάμετρο 6 μέτρα και στηρίζεται σε άξονα από χυτό χάλυβα διαμέτρου 40 εκ. και μήκους 5 μέτρων, αποτελεί ένα εξαιρετικό και σπάνιο δείγμα ναυπηγικής τέχνης. Η όλη επιχείρηση χρηματοδοτήθηκε από χορηγία της οικογένειας Πατέρα και η τελευταία φάση της μεταφοράς υλοποιήθηκε από το ΝΕΩΡΙΟ Σύρου που διέθεσε ειδικό εξοπλισμό και δεκαμελή ομάδα.
 +++



*Βράβευση ντοκιμαντέρ Πατρίς*


Το Μουσείο σας ενη&micro;ερώνει με μεγάλη χαρά για τη διάκριση που έλαβε το ντοκι&micro;αντέρ «Πατρίς, Απολεσθέν το 1868», συ&micro;&micro;ετέχοντας στο International Film and Video Festival που διοργανώνεται από το Archaeology Channel και πραγ&micro;ατοποιήθηκε στις 18 &micro;ε 22 Μαΐου του 2010 στο Soreng Theater, Hult Center for the Performing Arts στο Eugene, Oregon των Ηνω&micro;ένων Πολιτειών Α&micro;ερικής.

Στο φεστιβάλ δήλωσαν συ&micro;&micro;ετοχή 100 ταινίες από 32 χώρες. Από αυτές επιλέχθηκαν να διαγωνιστούν 19 ταινίες. Το «Πατρίς, Απολεσθέν το 1868» κέρδισε το Πρώτο Βραβείο Καλύτερου Ντοκι&micro;αντέρ, καθώς επίσης και το Βραβείο Καλύτερης Κινη&micro;ατογράφησης. Πρόκειται για &micro;ια αξιόλογη διάκριση, καθώς η ελληνική παραγωγή συναγωνίστηκε και κέρδισε διεθνή ντοκιμαντέρ καταξιωμένων παραγωγών όπως το National Geographic και το History Channel.



*Τα νέα αποκτήματα του Μουσείου*


Το Νοέμβριο και το Δεκέμβριο του 2009 ο κος Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου που έχει δωρίσει μεγάλη συλλογή σχεδίων πλοίων και πλήρες ναυπηγικό γραφείο με τα όργανά του, ψηφιοποίησε με δικά του έξοδα τα περισσότερα σχέδια και έτσι είναι εύκολη η μελέτη τους από τους ενδιαφερόμενους ερευνητές στη βιβλιοθήκη του Μουσείου. 
Ο κος Δημήτρης Βόϊκος, ναυτικός, δώρισε στο Μουσείο το Δεκέμβριο του 2009 τον εξοπλισμό του σιδεράδικου που διατηρούσε ο πατέρας του Γεώργιος Βόϊκος από τη δεκαετία του ’40 μέχρι το 1977. Το φυσερό που το συντηρούσε ο τσαγκάρης παππούς, το είχε αγοράσει μάλλον από παλιότερο σιδερά. Το αμόνι μαζί με όλα τα εργαλεία και το φυσερό θα αξιοποιηθούν στη νέα μουσειολογική μελέτη.  +++



*Μουσειολογική μελέτη*


Ήδη βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη μουσειολογική – μουσειογραφική μελέτη για την αναβάθμιση και επικαιροποίηση των υφιστάμενων εκθέσεων του Μουσείου.





Πηγή :

ΒΙΟΜ/ΚΟ ΕΠΙΜ/ΡΙΟ ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ
http://www.ketepo.gr/el

----------


## Ellinis

150 χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από τη βύθιση του τροχήλατου ατμόπλοιου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ μετά από προσάραξη στον ύφαλο Κούνδουρο της Κέας.
Αυτό που προκαλεί ενδιαφέρον στα δημοσιεύματα της εποχής είναι η στάση που κράτησε ο τύπος ειδικά δε αν το συγκρίνουμε με τη στάση που έχει κρατήσει σε πρόσφατες ναυτικές τραγωδίες. 
Χαρακτηριστική είναι η παρακάτω πρόταση που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα της Ερμούπολης «Αστήρ των Κυκλάδων»: […_Ενθυμούμενοι δε το των προγόνων λόγιον “πιστόν η γή, άπιστον η θάλασσα” θέλομεν είσθε μέτριοι εις πάσαν περί των ναυαγίων κρίσιν, πεποιθότες, ότι εκπληρούμεν καθήκον απαθούς δημοσιογράφου και αμερόληπτου πολίτου_...]

Ο  Πλοίαρχος Αγγελικαράς του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ είχε διακριηθεί για τη συμμετοχή του  σε σειρά από αποστολές διάσπασης του οθωμανικού αποκλεισμού της Κρήτης.  Απαλλάχτηκε από τυχόν ευθύνες για το ναυάγιο του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ που αποδόθηκε σε τυχαίο  γεγονός.
aggelikaras - G.Damianos.jpg

Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του πρυμναίου τμήμαυος, από τον Κώστα Θωκταρίδη
IMG_6652.jpg

----------

